# ASC conference.....ASC low cost or free webinars?



## mad_one80 (Jun 29, 2009)

sorry....i know this should be posted in the ceu forum...but there doesnt seem to have many ASC specialty experts in there...so, wondering if anyone knew of any upcoming ASC conference available? Also, does anyone know links/sites to low cost or free ASC webinars?

Thanks soooo much!


----------



## mbort (Jun 29, 2009)

there is one in San Antonio in mid-December.  Its $650.  Let me know if you're interested and I'll send you the info.


----------



## mad_one80 (Jun 29, 2009)

thanks sooo much for the offer, but my company doesn't pay or help with any of the costs for my membership/CEU/conferences, etc...and $600+ is a bit steep...

anything a little more economical $$?


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jul 13, 2009)

Look at http://www.mdstrategies.com/ 
They offer webinars also


----------



## Anastasia (Jul 17, 2009)

Md strategies is having an asc conference on aug 20-21 in las vegas that i am attending because i am unable to attend in dec. There does not seem to be many asc-specific  conferences. I have to pay for my expenses as well.


----------



## ckkohler (Jul 27, 2009)

*CASCC CEU's*

I, too, continue to look for CEU's that qualify for the 2.67 I need to satisfy my CASCC credentialing.  I can't afford to attend seminars either .. so am looking for alternatives.  Does anyone know how to know what will qualify for those credits?  I will also post my question under the CEU topic.

Thanks for any direction ... also, wondering ... I passed my CPC in November 2008 .. my membership is up for renewal in September.  Wondering why I don't have until May to obtain my CASCC CEU's since I passed that exam in May 2009 ...


----------

